# Does this saddle fit my horse?? (Image Heavy)



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Please, anyone?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm no expert at how saddles fit but I'd say that it looks like it fits pretty well. Try putting it on her and riding at all gaits, then when you get off check to see if it's slipped back at all. If it has that probably means it doesn't fit as well as it could...


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

It looks pretty good. The back part of the saddle seems to have come up from either the girth being really tight or too much padding from the saddle pad.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I think its ok. Im not sure if it fits properly where the wither joins the shoulder, but with a pad Im sure its fine. Can you have a fitter check it??


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Its really difficult to tell just from pics.. you need to feel and touch it also. But from what I can see, it does seem to fit ok. 

One idea is to ride with a white saddlepad and then look for the patter of dirt/sweat to look for inconsistencies which indicate pressure points.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I think it looks like it fits pretty well 8) 

oh my gosh she looks so cute with that ear mask on  her ears look huge in it! :lol:


----------



## Rescue mom (Jul 26, 2008)

In my opinion, the saddle appears a little bit too wide. However, this isn't necessarily a problem. You can add extra padding to make a wide saddle fit. A narrow saddle, on the other hand, will never fit a wider horse.

My TB is also too narrow for my saddle. I bought a built up pad and it fits perfect. I can still use my wide saddle on the wider arabs and appies with a regular pad. 

In the pics with the pad, your saddle looks fine. When you are riding in it, check the gullet and make sure there is enough clearance between the saddle and the withers.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i think it looks okay


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's a little difficult to accurately tell with your horse eating grass but judging by the pics you supplied, I think it fits fine. Aside from the gullet seating above his withers, I like to follow the line that the leathers make down the flap to the girth. 

That line should be your leg and how it lays will determine where your heels and knees will be placed. Whoever owned the saddle before had it fitting their horse properly. Is the conformation of your horse the same as the seller's?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it fits nicely.  I also suggest riding with it, & then taking it off seeing if it leaves any marks or anything.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks pretty good, I might be a bit concerned about the top of the shoulder. The best thing to do is sit in the saddle and as you walk shove your fingers under the saddle, if it's pinching your fingers it's pinching them.

The clean white saddle pad trick will really tell you if it's pinching.


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

Take all the above advise from everyone... but overall from the pics it seems to fit ok, but its hard to tell without being able to feel it. You should be able to see daylight (w/o the pad) when you look from back to front under the saddle to ensure it isnt sitting too low. At the pommel you should be able to fit 2 fingers between the saddle and the whithers.

But the reason I responded, is if you like the saddle and it's really cheap you can make it work if it doesn't fit perfectly. I would buy a whitherback pad, you can get cheap versions of it pretty reasonable and it will make the saddle fit better for your horse, if you have concerns.

http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-1905&bhcd2=1217356922

here is one just for example...


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

*Does this saddle fit?*

I put a really expensive saddle on my horse and within a few trotting strides I could feel that it pinched him.He actually limped in the front.Then I put my moms saddle on him and he was great.(I took her saddle then!!! lol)Another thing is to look for even sweat every where the saddle is .


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your input guys! I'm about 90% that I'm going to go with it.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I would put a wither pad on your horse. Those narrow TB's need all the help they can get  I think it fits ok though with the pad. I'd use the wither pad because it is a little bit wide.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Although I'm no expert on saddle fitting, it seems like it fits pretty well. One thing I'm not sure about is that (I read this in a book) there should be two or three inches between your horse's withers and the pommel. I'm not quite sure if there is enough room. About it being too wide, that might be okay (I'm not sure, though) because as your horse builds muscle they will need more room. Just don't take my opinion TOO seriously because I am absolutely no expert!


----------

